# Water filter for Radioactive water ...?



## Bansaw (Nov 5, 2013)

If the water is radioactive, is there a filter out there that will handle that?


----------



## labotomi (Feb 14, 2010)

Water itself does not become radioactive. 

Contaminants in water can be radioactive so filtering those particles out should be what you focus on. It really depends upon what type of particles and whether they are water soluble or not as to what type of filtration unit you need. Also remember that some particles will become less radioactive over time. 

Whatever is used to filter out any radioactive contaminants should be handled with care.


----------

